# SVA's Live Action Short Film Program: NYC



## Dallas @ Giraldi (Sep 3, 2013)

*http://mpsfilm.sva.edu/*



*Ten Months, New York City, a Story and YOU*

*The future is short. Short films are the future of storytelling. But only high-level production value and knowledge of the industry will ensure success. Our New York City-based 10-month program is structured simply: We believe in learning by doing. Each student graduates with a thesis film—having developed a legitimate screenplay, directed and produced a professional-quality short film. With hands-on instruction from our award-winning faculty and New York City as your classroom, you will do things you can't do anywhere else, and will graduate ready to jump into a career that could change your life and quite possibly, the world.*

*Program Overview*

The MPS Live Action Short Film program is the only one of its kind: In less than one year, *each student can create* a professionally produced short film and attain a masters degree. Over the course of 10 months, we empower each of our students to write and *direct their own short films* by providing them with the latest technology, instruction from *award-winning filmmakers* and an experienced film crew. High-level production values combined with strong storytelling equals success in the film industry; for this reason, the student films created in this program have already gone on to be official selections at such prestigious institutions as *Cannes Film Festival* and Film Festival Internazionale di Milano.
Students will develop the intellectual and practical tools for filmmaking, including the conception of an idea, writing, preproduction, directing, editing and marketing the final product. With the guidance of the faculty, students will cultivate original ideas for successful, inventive films. The course of study also addresses the historical and critical context of the short film as an art form, its political and socio-cultural dimensions, and comparative study of theories for understanding film and video.
Developed for the working professional, classes are held Monday through Thursday, 6:00 – 9:00pm with Fridays reserved for studio time, guest lectures, critiques, demonstrations and/or field trips. Additional class time may be scheduled as needed to allow for guest presentations or workshops.
Degree candidates must successfully complete 36 credits, including all required courses and maintain a 3.0 grade point average. In the summer semester, each student is required to complete and market his or her thesis film. These films will be screened in a juried film festival at the SVA Theatre. The thesis films must be reviewed and approved by the thesis committee and the department chair in order for the student to be eligible for degree conferral.
This studio-based program is chaired by Bob Giraldi, one of America’s legendary commercial and music video directors, Bob uses his considerable expertise and experience to introduce each of our students to the film industry. See Bob Giraldi's commercials and music videos featuring icons including Michael Jackson, Paul McCartney, Pat Benatar, Lionel Richie, Will Smith, and dozens more.


----------

